# The Grand Shaft, Dover



## froggie25 (Mar 13, 2014)

The Grand Shaft is a unique triple staircase built in 1806-1809 to provide a short cut for troops from the Western Heights in the town of Dover. The shaft is 26 feet (8 metres) in diameter and 140 feet (42 metres) in height. It has three staircases of Purbeck limestone, which wind clockwise, one above the other, down a central brick light and ventilation shaft lit by an occasional window. At the bottom the three staircases meet in the sloping corridor which leads to Snargate Street. There are 200 steps in each staircase separated by several landings.
Later, after the fear of invasion from France had subsided, the three staircases, which had initially been designed to allow the maximum number of troops to descend or ascend as quickly as possible, became segregated. Notices, which changed slightly over the years, were erected at the top of each staircase stating who was entitled to use which set of stairs. One of the most famous was:

1. Officers and their ladies
2. Sergeants and their wives 
3. Soldiers and their women (The shaft was restored in the 1980s)

Enjoy 



Fort Drop Redoubt 007 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 008 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 011 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 012 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 013 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 014 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 015 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 016 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 018 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 024 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 025 by froggie_abc, on Flickr



Fort Drop Redoubt 027 by froggie_abc, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking good  Love the Grand Shaft!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 13, 2014)

That's an impressive structure no matter what set of stairs you went down!


----------



## krela (Mar 13, 2014)

I really love this one, thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazing structure, thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh wow that is amazing. Love it


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2014)

Don’t suppose they have a stair lift do they? Loved the pics, Thanks


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 13, 2014)

Big BIG thanks tooooooo - SlimJim, TeeJF, Krela, Flyboys90, Night Crawler and Smiler, for your response to my post. I'm so glad you've liked them. My photo's are norm not shown to others, but i'm so glad i've found this site....

P.s Sadly not stair lift lol Smiler. But in 1812, Mr Leith, from Deal rode a horse up the Grand Shaft for a bet and in 1826 an officer descended the Grand Shaft 30 seconds, for another bet.


----------



## leftorium (Mar 14, 2014)

what's in the broken down archway ?


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nothing and no reason for it leftorium. I did stick my head in, but it didnt lead any where. Might have been an arche, where a solider stood guard? I'll ask a good friend and get back to you.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 14, 2014)

I have to visit this place. Look at the photo oppurtunities!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 14, 2014)

Are you local, DirtyJigsaw?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 14, 2014)

West London froggie25, but Dover isnt too far away for an explore!


----------



## holywood (Mar 15, 2014)

Great photograph.Pictures are fabulous


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 16, 2014)

I have run up those stairs before, never again! Nearly died at the top lol.

Always nice to see this place, and interesting seeing it with the lights on.


----------



## Section 106 (Mar 25, 2014)

Great photos, can now actually appreciate the Grand Shaft a bit more...


----------



## Geordielad (Mar 25, 2014)

wow nice pics thank you


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep me posted if you want to team up, sometime DirtyJigsaw?


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the nice words Holywood


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 26, 2014)

I wasn't so silly to run the stairs lol... Walking was just as bad Derelict-UK. Glad you liked the pics


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Section 106, thanks for your kind words i think? Grand Shaft is a great place, that sadly not many peeps know about :-(


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, for the nice comments Geordielad


----------



## woodland pixie (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow what an amazing place! Great photos


----------



## Section 106 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi froggie25, I am currently involved in developing a masterplan for the Western Heights site. It has so much under-utilised potential. However, I am yet to visit the site and so these photos are a valuable resource for understanding one of the prime assets up there.


----------

